
All-Girls Teen Engineering Team Creates a Solar-Powered Tent for Homeless People - cyanbane
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2017/06/22/533909715/all-girls-teen-engineering-team-create-a-solar-powered-tent-for-homeless-people
======
ramblerman
There are so many unnecessary quantifiers in this title.

~~~
SpikeDad
Engineering team creates solar powered tent. Wouldn't even get one like or
retweet.

How's this:

10 blind and paralyzed transgendered teens sell lemonaid in attempt to fund
Engineering project they've created to design a solar powered tent for
homeless veterans.

~~~
gnarmis
There is also such a thing as a representative summary of what the article is
going to be about. It's about how DIYGirls worked with a group of high
schoolers, part of an all girls club, to make a solar powered tent.

And it's an NPR article, at that.

Not everything requires the cached thought: "mo' views mo' $s"

------
Boothroid
Love to know how far they would have got without all the assistance.

------
londons_explore
There is almost certainly more UV in the original sunlight than there is
coming out of their solar powered UV light...

~~~
digitalronin
Sure, but it's a lot easier to switch on a light than to turn your tent inside
out.

